# Installer ddrescue



## bilbitlehobbo (29 Juin 2007)

Pour un problème de DD externe corrompu, je voudrais essayer ddrescue. Malheureusement, je suis totalement ignare dans l'utilisation des logiciels opensource par X11 ou autre. J'ai lancé FinkCommander et n'ai pas trouvé ddrescue dans la liste. J'ai donc téléchargé l'archive à cette adresse http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/ddrescue/ et me retrouve avec un dossier contenant plusieurs fichiers et exécutables. A partir de là, comment installer et faire fonctionner ce programme ?  Merci de votre aide


----------



## Einbert (29 Juin 2007)

Jette peut-être aussi un oeil à TestDisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_FR#Documentation . Sur le site, tu trouveras également des liens vers des livecd qui contiennent des outils pour bricoler sur des DD lorsqu'il y a problèmes. ddrescue ne fonctionne que sur Linux si je ne me trompe pas, donc tu vas automatiquement devoir d/l un livecd, du genre Knoppix ou autre (tu peux trouver une liste du genre sur http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd_FR ).
Tu veux tenter de récupérer des données ou essayer de réparer des secteurs du DD? 

Tiens-nous au courant.

++


----------



## bilbitlehobbo (30 Juin 2007)

Merci pour les adresses. En fait, je souhaite avant tout récupérer les données; si en plus je réussis à réparer les secteurs défectueux, ce sera royal.


----------



## FjRond (1 Juillet 2007)

*ddrescue* est disponible avec MacPorts:

```
% port search ddrescue        
ddrescue                       sysutils/ddrescue 1.2          GNU ddrescue is a data recovery tool.
 It copies data from one file or block device (hard disc, cdrom, etc) to another, trying hard
 to rescue data in case of read errors.
```


----------



## bilbitlehobbo (14 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, 
voulant installer dd_rhelp pour récupérer des données, je rencontre des soucis après la commande make. 
Après avoir fait cd (dossier ddhelp), puis configure, pas de problème. 
Je tape make, et ce message apparaît:

cd . && aclocal-1.8 
/bin/sh: line 1: aclocal-1.8: command not found
make: *** [aclocal.m4] Error 127

Etant néophyte dans ces procédures, pourriez-vous m'indiquer ce qui cloche ?

Merci


----------

